# AMD FX-8120 with HD6670 and LG 3D Monitor. Mulitple issues.



## maxrockpro (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi,

This my first post on this forum.

I recently got this new build for my bro.

AMD FX-8120 BE (8-core @3.10ghz)
Sapphire RADEON HD6670 1Gb DDR5
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
Corsair 1333Mhz 4Gbx2 RAM
WD Green 6Gb/s 1 TB
Coolermaster Extreme Power Plus 600W
LG 23" 3D Monitor
Logitech K/B mouse combo.
All with latest driver/software updates. Haven't installed security yet.

 We have these issues:
1. We are unable to overclock it. In AMD Catalyst Control Centre, CPU overdrive is grayed out even though it's an unlocked Black Edition. We only want to use
 an auto-tune utility that will configure CPU, Graphics and Memory automatically, as we do not want to risk any damage. Gigabyte BIOS is complex. (990FX chipset ASUS mobo was not available in the market.)
2. I know that AMD cannot be compared to Intel but with such a system and after watching online video reviews of the AMD "Scorpius" platform, I did expect
 an excellent gaming performance with an old game like Crysis 2 (Directx 11-High Res-Ultra settings-1080p) but even at lower settings(DX11-Extreme Settings-720p) there is an unacceptable lag.
3. Using HDMI we are able to watch excellent 3D movies, however when we stop viewing 3D content the monitors brightness/contrast is ruined and there is jagged edges to icons and Clear Type Text is lost. This lasts until we reboot the pc and change the monitor settings to Factory Defaults several times.

Please help.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2012)

6670 can't run Crysis at extreme. Try at mid or high. Also switch to DX9


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 19, 2012)

1. You can't overclock the processor from the OS environment. Processor settings are to be edited in the BIOS for overclocking.  
2. Your GPU is an entry level one and crysis 2 is one of those gpu hungry games. If you are interested in gaming then sell 6670 and get a mid range card like HD 7750 atleast. It'll let you max out all games at 720p.
3. Don't know about this one.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2012)

The best way to overclock CPU is from BIOS. Although you can use a great tool, AMD Overdrive to overclock CPU, memory or set the timing of gthe memory modules, BIOS is the most stable option.
Since you're having a Black Edition CPU, i.e. the CPU multiplier is unlocked, you can very easily overclock the CPU.
1. Go to the Motherboard BIOS and find out the Turbo Core setting. Disable it. If possible, disable the power saving features like AMD Cool 'n Quiet
2. Start increasing the CPU multiplier by 0.5 and reboot to Window to test the stability. You can overclock it to around 3.5 to 3.6 GHz without increasing the CPU voltage.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 19, 2012)

IMHO, you should consider changing the PSU before trying to overclock 8120.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2012)

maxrockpro said:


> 1. We are unable to overclock it. In AMD Catalyst Control Centre, CPU overdrive is grayed out even though it's an unlocked Black Edition. We only want to use
> an auto-tune utility that will configure CPU, Graphics and Memory automatically, as we do not want to risk any damage. Gigabyte BIOS is complex. (990FX chipset ASUS mobo was not available in the market.)


Overclocking is best done via BIOS. You don't need to overclock this processor anyways.



maxrockpro said:


> 2. I know that AMD cannot be compared to Intel but with such a system and after watching online video reviews of the AMD "Scorpius" platform, I did expect
> an excellent gaming performance with an old game like Crysis 2 (Directx 11-High Res-Ultra settings-1080p) but even at lower settings(DX11-Extreme Settings-720p) there is an unacceptable lag.


Video card is the one to be blamed here. Not the processor. Crysis 2 Extreme uses excessive tesselation (unnecessarily) to hurt performance. Run at 720p and High. Tesselation should be low.

Meanwhile do give a shot to Battlefield 3 @ 720p. Except Crysis 2 (unnecessary tesselation @ extreme), I expect all other games to run fine @ 720p on HD 6670.

Overall, HD 6670 is a slow card. I hope you have purchased the GDDR5 version of HD 6670, not the DDR3 one.


maxrockpro said:


> 3. Using HDMI we are able to watch excellent 3D movies, however when we stop viewing 3D content the monitors brightness/contrast is ruined and there is jagged edges to icons and Clear Type Text is lost. *This lasts until we reboot the pc and change the monitor settings to Factory Defaults several times.*


Install Catalyst 12.8 Final. It should be fixed in it.

This is an issue of scaling/underscan. After you move out of 3D, the text looks jagged because the screen size on HDTV decreases due to black borders. You can use the following slider to settle it.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/16iNp.jpg



If Catalyst 12.8 doesn't work, then try the fix I posted here - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...lyst-12-6-update-performance.html#post1697725* (post #25)

Lastly, do change your PSU. *You've bought a very bad one.* Otherwise don't bother with overclocking.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 20, 2012)

@OP-Listen to the suggestions what all have said.Particularly @d6bmg and @ico,including everyone.

Your First and Foremost duty/action/function/choice is to change the "PSU",which is quite "crappy" and leads to "serious issues",those of who had used it.
Go for PSU's from:---> Corsair,Gigabyte,Seasonic,Antech with at least 500W configuration.
You need to change your GPU(HD 6670)  also,which is quite useful for HTPC or casual games,not for serious hardcore gaming.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ Gigabyte PSUs are not so good - Op should get Corsair GS600 at-least.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 22, 2012)

yup agree that the hd 6670 is meant for casual gaming
for hardcore gaming anything below a hd 7850 is not desirable


----------



## maxrockpro (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies.

*First of all*:
Im able to play Crysis 2 without any issue with DX11-High Res-Extreme-1080P settings on my system. I have played several other games @Very High-Dx11 settings with relative ease including Crysis 1(Dx9), Max Payne 3, Batman Arkham Asylum etc.
I use Intel Core i5 2400 Quad @3.1Ghz
Asus P8H61-M-LX(Rev. B3)
Sapphire Radeon HD6670 1Gb DDR5
Seagate 500Gb HDD SATA2.0
Coolermaster Extreme Power Plus 500W
Corsair 4Ggx2 DDR3
*So*:
I don't get the HD6670 bashing. It's my hands-on experience.

*Second*:
Yes, we did resolve the scaling issue with the AMD update before return to the forum.

*Third*:
We did overclock the AMD FX-8120 CPU using the BIOS from 3.1 to 3.8Ghz with stock cooler and the same Coolermaster 600W. Im impressed. 
Dont want to go beyond even if possible. Still didnt solve the game performance issue.

Returned the card for a Radeon HD7770 and now the lag issue is resolved. So the conculsion is that the AMD Scorpius platform gving an "......ultimate gaming experience" is just theoritical not practical. Now Im able to play Crysis 2 and Dirt 3 at max graphics settings.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2012)

ok.
Just make sure that exreme power plus 600 don't get fried.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

maxrockpro said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> *First of all*:
> Im able to play Crysis 2 without any issue with DX11-High Res-Extreme-1080P settings on my system. I have played several other games @Very High-Dx11 settings with relative ease including Crysis 1(Dx9), Max Payne 3, Batman Arkham Asylum etc.
> ...



either you're absolutely wrong or just kidding or your definition of playable FPS is something else 

Crysis 2 in DX11 mode with High Res Texture Pack at 1920*1080 resolution is playable on HD6670 with Extreme settings - simply not possible - even a HD6850 struggles to keep avg. frame rate near ~30

check here :
Crysis 2 DX11 VGA and CPU performance benchmarks

and if you are saying the cpu is making all the difference then check this out :

*media.bestofmicro.com/L/X/310533/original/crysis%201920.png


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 23, 2012)

^I think he used 7770 for gaming.


----------



## maxrockpro (Aug 23, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^I think he used 7770 for gaming.



Nope, I still use HD6670 for my intel system. I dont count the FPS, but I know what smooth gameplay means. I am a Blu-Ray video fanatic, any video or graphic lag/stutter/pixelation is just unacceptable to me. Hence, I've deleted all my old games that like Maxy Payne 1, Wolfenstein 3D and many other favourite games due to their graphics quality. I've also dumped my old DVD video collection of over hundred movies.

Also, benchmarking software and real world applications are two different things. I dont have my own web site, so: check


As far as overclocking AMD with Coolermaster is concerned. I'll run a stress test and see whether I need to take it back down to 3.1Ghz.


Peace


P.S: Does anyone know how a thread is closed as [Solved]?


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ Look at this ( from the link you mentioned above ) :




12 and 17 FPs ain't very playable and you said Crysis 2 ran with extreme settings with High Res Texture pack at HD resolution - well the truth is :

*media.bestofmicro.com/8/E/289310/original/Crysis2%201920.png

Only if you run Crysis Warhead at mainstream and Crysis 2 on High settings they will be playable on HD6670 - maxing out each and every gfx settings for games like Crysis on HD6670 is simply beyond it's scope.

PM any mod if you need to Re-Open this thread.


----------

